# Rust?



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

I got some driftwood mounted on slate from someone and they have rusty screws at the base (see pic). I was wondering if this was safe for the tank (inverts included) or if there was a way to make it safer maybe by siliconing around the rusty screw?

Thanks!


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

personally i would either not use it at all or use some aquarium glue. better safe then sorry, i wouldnt use it. I rarely use screws either it floats or it sinks lol.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah I might just glue around the screws and pop them in the community tank then :\ it's a shame, they're nice pieces.

Thanks for the input


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

np, it doesnt look like stainless steel so id hesitate to put that in any tank which has something sensitive.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*rust*

I don't have any facts here , but honestly I don't think one measly screw is gonna raise your levels to the point of disaster... if u are concerned about it take it out go to a hardware screw and try to find a stainless steel screw ,, risking the problem that once u take it out and not be able to find the right screw it may be loose no matter what u end up putting in... or silicone it to the slate not sure it will work ... but worth a try if u are concered ... I have used steel worm type clamps on hoses for my filters with no ill effect ...
good luck 
tom


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

i think atom is concerned with the rust killing some expensive shrimp?


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't think I'll chance any pricey shrimp with these pieces of driftwood anymore just in case, but they might be used in a community tank with snails and neo shrimp in the future.

I'm still undecided for now, but definitely won't risk it on any delicate species!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Brass screws might concern me if there are inverts as they are very sensitive to copper. Otherwise I have had pieces with screw in them for a decade or more with no problems.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Good point about the brass. I really have no ideas on the maker of these pieces, but I'd hope they at least had practicality in mind when making aquarium pieces


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

Keep in mind that copper rusts green.
This looks like iron.

To my limited knowledge, only copper affects inverts, right?


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah I wonder if any other metals might be harmful or if they're even released into the water in a detrimental form or concentration 

Anyway I'll probably test them out on a tank where there isn't much risk to losing the livestock if I ever decide to use them  .


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

If it's iron, it shouldn't really hurt anything. People dose iron on purpose to their planted tanks for plants.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

ya but there is an amount of iron that you would dose, i don't think you can say a constant source wouldn't be harmful...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Many people have added copious amounts of washers and nails as well as steel wool to their substrate to help grow plants. One screw is not going to be a problem.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's continued input!


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

BillD said:


> Many people have added copious amounts of washers and nails as well as steel wool to their substrate to help grow plants. One screw is not going to be a problem.


in shrimp tanks?


----------

